# Chocolate Twinkies bread pudding



## tumbleweed1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Here is something I make once in a while. The grandkids go nuts for it. Very rich but VERY good!

TW

8 Twinkies
2 cups milk
3 eggs
1 1/2 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar
3 tbs baking cocoa
1/2 cup chocolate chips or chunks

Break up Twinkies into bite-size pieces & place in greased crock pot.
In a bowl, beat eggs & add milk, vanilla, sugars & baking cocoa.
Stir until sugars are dissolved.
Pour mixture over Twinkies.
Stir until everything is well coated.
Sprinkle with chocolate chips/chunks.
Cover & cook on High for 3 hours.













Chocolate Twinkies Bread Pudding II 1- Twinkies.jp



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 20, 2015


















Chocolate Twinkies Bread Pudding II 2- eggs, milk,



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 20, 2015


















Chocolate Twinkies Bread Pudding II 3- everything



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 20, 2015


















Chocolate Twinkies Bread Pudding II 4- cooking.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 20, 2015


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 20, 2015)

All I can say is


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Nov 20, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> All I can say is


They won't disappoint your local sweet tooth!

TW


----------

